# Vivitar Lens on a Nikon Body? Help!



## .:|shADoW|:. (Mar 22, 2008)

Lets start from the begging:
I was at a thrift store yesterday and I found a Vivitar "Macro Focusing Zoom" Lens 75-205mm. I have a Nikon D40 body. This lens wont fit on my camera. I knew that it was a film lens and the autofocus wouldn't work. But it wont fit. Do I need an adapter or should I just resell it? It was only $25.


----------



## ToddB (Mar 22, 2008)

You really probably should have checked the mount on the lens before you bought it.  Lenses can't go from one body manufacturer to another without an adapter.  One issue you will have with that lens and your body is that it won't auto focus and probably won't work with the f/stop adjustment on the camera.

If you can get an adapter to make it work, you will have to use it only as a full manual lens.  No metering, no auto focus, f/stop will have to be set manually.


----------



## .:|shADoW|:. (Mar 22, 2008)

I knew that about manualness and that's okay. I was gonna use it as a macro/ slow-moving target (Hot air balloons, etc.) lens. I forgot all about mounts...Where could I find an adapter? The mount is neither Nikon nor Canon...


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 22, 2008)

i think 25 is probably all that lens would be worth anyway. I dont really know what resale value on vivitar lenses is, but i'd guess its low, since they're cheap to begin with... good luck with your quest


----------

